# Cressbrook Dam dates, How about 28th October & 29th Octo



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Cressbrook Dam weekend, I recommend the 28th & 29th October. These are not final dates but how about you give your opinions and lets set about working out final dates so we can start planning. It gives everybody a month to plan around work. So lets contribute and work towards a final date for our weekend.

Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

at this stage you can count me in. I should have no trouble working round those dates


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm there


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I am working night shifts that weekend.  ( I work 2 weekends a month and do 12hr shifts)

Not to worry, if that ends up being the WE that you all go, I will try for the next get together.

Would love to also try Lake McDonald up near Noosa one day. Some big Bass and other species in there according to Mal (sunhobie)

Chris


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm a starter on any date.
Also know Gilbo/headman can't make any Oct date due to prior commitments


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm happy to do a later date, what ever suits the majority. 8)


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

Keen on going to Cressbrook but tight calendar at moment.

I would be right w/e of 11/12 or 17/18 November, but appreciate its a concensus opinion re date


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

G'day,

It seems that a few of the weekend gand have prior commitments. As most don't seem to mind making it into November, how about a date of 11th & 12th November. This date would suit me no problems. How about the rest of the gang. We do want as many as we can to come and share the weekend with fellow kayakfishos. So who is up to the 11th & 12th of November. All contributions are welcome. Sorry about the change of dates all the time. We need to sort it out and stick to it.

P.S - How could we leave you out headman, it wouldn't be the same.


----------

